# markets/ rastro around Oliva



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

hi all,
have heard about some flea markets i think called rastro? in Denia or other areas
could anyone tell me when and where these are please
many thanks


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

El Verger on Sundays all year round.
Oliva on Friday morning, all year round.
Oliva on Sunday evening, at the beach, only summer months
Miramar on Monday evenings, at the beach, only summer months
Piles on Tuesday evenings, at the beach, only summer months
Gandia village, on Saturdays morning, all year round
Gandia Beach, Sunday evenings, only summer months
Xaló-Jalón, on saturday mornings, all year round
Denia, Mondays morning, all year round
Denia, Friday mornings, all year round
Pedreguer, Sunday mornings, all year round
Javea, thursday mornings, all year round
Villalonga, thursday morning, all year round

Enjoy!


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

thank you for that


----------

